# Rome wasn't built in a day.



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, starý latinský výrok "Roma non fuit una die condita" se překládá do mnoha jazyků a průměrně vzdělaný člověk ho asi zná. Anglicko-český slovník ovšem uvádí překlad všechno chce svůj čas, z čehož soudím, že doslovný překlad v češtině není znám. Překvapuje mě to. Jaký překlad tohoto výroku znáte? Děkuji. Enc.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je to u nás známé.
Řím nebyl postaven za den. (Řím nevybudovali za den. Apod.)


----------



## kuba kuba

Řím nebyl postaven za den. (Řím nevybudovali za den. Apod.) Neznám a nikdy jsem nikoho neslyšel to říct, ale je mi tady pointa jasná. _
pozn.: a to studuju historii na VŠ! :-D_*

Všechno chce svůj čas *je naopak naprosto idiomatické a používáno dnes a denně.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

první varianta je správná, byť je doslovným překladem (tj. "kalkem") výše daného výroku. Varianta druhá je - stylisticky vzato - překladem (výrazně) zdařilejším. Ale oba dva překlady jsou bezesporu správné. Co se týče jeho užití, záleží již na tématu a jeho kontextu...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, starý latinský výrok "Roma non fuit una die condita" se překládá do mnoha jazyků a průměrně vzdělaný člověk ho asi zná. Anglicko-český slovník ovšem uvádí překlad všechno chce svůj čas, z čehož soudím, že doslovný překlad v češtině není znám. Překvapuje mě to. Jaký překlad tohoto výroku znáte? Děkuji. Enc.


Nějaký ten pátek se to v češtině používá, byť v trochu zdomácnělé podobě:

*Ne jeden den Praha ustavena.
*(Sbírka přísloví, Smil Flaška z Pardubic, 14. století)​
V několika posledních staletích se však používá spíše ten odkaz na Řím. Lidovou obdobou by mohlo být přísloví *dočkej času jako husa klasu*. Spojení *všechno chce svůj čas* je dvojznačné; nemusí odkazovat na časovou náročnost, ale na vhodnou příležitost.


----------

